# Choking?



## Carlyyy (Jan 16, 2011)

Hi, me again. I had a previous post about my cockatiel Yoshi (title: Very concerned...). Everything has been resolved after a vet visit and I've been administering the antibiotic via syringe. Anyhow, to my point, Yoshi seems to be choking or what looks like gagging or trying to regurgitate something (not immediately after the medicine is administered, but a few hours after). He's never done this before, and it's really concerning me because it's almost knocking his off of his perch. (I may just be paranoid after him being so sick and having to see a vet for the first time). I've been surfing the internet for an answer, and decided to ask here, since the advice given was incredibly helpful before.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Poor yoshi hope he gets better soon... sounds like he is being sick... it might be the antibiotic that is causing it... may you should confirm it with the vets make an appointment or phone them


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

It could be a secondary yeast infection starting from the use of the antibiotics. You might mention what Yoshi is doing to your vet, and ask if he can prescribe an antifungal treatment to follow the antibiotic treatment.


----------

